# 4 wheel vs 2 wheel disc conversion



## thedford (Aug 24, 2017)

I am about to do a disc brake conversion on a 67 Tempest. I was going to do the 2 wheel, but some guys are telling me its a big difference, and to spend the money on the 4 wheel conversion. Anyone do the 2 and wish they did the 4? Is it worth the money and trouble? Could i do the backs later by just changing the proportioning valve later. From what I have read here I think I am going to go with a kit from Right Stuff. Any guidance would be appreciated, Thanks


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Generally it is a 70-30 split on braking with the fronts being the largest portion.
In my case with mountain driving it was the fronts that faded but the rears would still lock up if I stood on them.
I just upgraded the front to disc and saw no need to spend the money to do all 4 wheels.
Braking is much improved now.
YMMV


----------



## thedford (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks a ton, I'll just do the 2 than.


----------



## Bruce Dodds (Sep 29, 2017)

I agree jus do the fronts worse case you could do the rears later but you won't need to


----------

